# Selling Soap In NYC



## Lrhea (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all...

Wondering where are some good farmers markets/ flea markets to set up a booth to sell soap in the nyc area?

Thanks!


----------



## my2scents (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't live in NYC but I have a freind who does & she says theres ALOT of good ones, she recommended Union square? I think thats what she said & some in Brooklyn. Why not do a google search


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Oct 23, 2011)

It is my understanding that NYC farmers markets are very strict with what can be sold. Vegetables, Fruits, Honey, Syrup. there is a list of acceptable products on the GrowNYC site.

Flea Markets and Craft Markets will allow soap.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Oct 24, 2011)

This site can help you find some of the events in your area:
http://festivalnet.com/state/new_york/ny.html

Best of luck


----------

